#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Hadiths zijn in strijd met de Koran

## zorro

Is het handhaven van de Hadith in strijd met de Koran?
door: Werkgroep IBN 

De meeste mensen die zich moslim noemen belijden een religie die gebaseerd is op verschillende bronnen. De autoriteit die aan die bronnen wordt toegekend verschilt per stroming. Alle moslims erkennen de autoriteit van de Koran. Allen erkennen dat deze door God is geopenbaard aan de profeet Mohammed. De belangrijkste bron die naast de Koran erkend en gebruikt wordt is de Hadith. De Hadith is een verzameling van overleveringen over de profeet Mohammed die zo'n tweehonderd jaar na zijn dood samengesteld en op schrift gesteld is. De Soenna is de leefwijze die gebaseerd is op die Hadith. De autoriteit die aan de verschillende hadiths wordt toegekend verschilt per stroming. Deze komt voort uit de authenticiteit die al dan niet aan een hadith wordt toegekend. Ik zal hier aan de hand van de Koran aantonen waarom het handhaven van de Hadith naast de Koran geen Islam is.

"Zal ik een ander dan God als rechter nemen, terwijl Hij het is die het boek duidelijk uiteengezet naar jullie heeft neergezonden?" (Koran 6:114) Dit ene vers uit de Koran veroordeelt het handhaven van de Hadith op twee manieren. Ten eerste neemt degene die de Hadith handhaaft een ander dan God als rechter. Afgezien van de vraag of een specifieke hadith al dan niet authentiek is, veroordeelt dit vers duidelijk het nemen van een ander dan God als rechter. Of dat nou de samenstellers van de Hadith zijn of de profeet Mohammed zelf is.

Veel aanhangers van de Hadith realiseren zich het bovenstaande en stellen daarom dat de Hadith ook openbaringen zijn en dus zou het handhaven van de Hadith niet in strijd zijn met de Koran. Deze claim baseren ze op 53:3,4; "Noch spreekt hij uit een bevlieging. Het is niet anders dan een geopenbaarde openbaring". De aanhangers van Hadith suggereren met hun claim dat hier bedoeld wordt dat alles wat Mohammed zei een openbaring was. Terwijl het voor de hand liggend is dat deze verzen verwijzen naar de Koran zelf. De Koran levert hier het bewijs voor in 66:1; "O profeet! Waarom verklaar jij verboden wat God heeft toegestaan om je vrouwen tevreden te stellen? God is vergevend en barmhartig." Hier wordt de profeet vermaand omdat hij iets verkeerds deed. Als alles wat hij zei een openbaring was, zou het genoemde verbod van God zijn en zou deze aya niet bestaan. Daarnaast blijft dan de vraag welke hadith een openbaring is en welke niet? Hoe wordt dat bepaald en door wie?

Een ander vers die de aanhangers van de Hadith vergeten is 4:163; "Wij hebben jou de openbaring gezonden, zoals Wij Noah en de profeten na hem openbaring zonden en Wij gaven een openbaring aan Abraham en Ismal en Isaak en Jacob en de stammen; en aan Jezus, Job, Jonas, Aaron en Salomon en Wij gaven David de psalmen." Dus als alles wat Mohammed zei een openbaring was, dan zou dit ook moeten gelden voor Noah en alle profeten na hem. Waar is hun Hadith?

Bovendien kan de Hadith geen openbaring zijn vanwege 4:82; "Overpeinzen zij de Koran dan niet? Als hij van een ander dan God was, dan zouden zij er veel tegenstrijdigs in vinden". Dit betekent onder andere dat wat wel van God is geen tegenstrijdigheden bevat. De Hadith bevat vele tegenstrijdigheden. Deze uiten zich intern doordat veel hadiths andere hadiths tegenspreken. Ook uiten deze tegenstrijdigheden zich extern omdat zij de Koran zelf tegenspreken. Hier zal ik later op in gaan.

De tweede manier waarop 6:114 het handhaven van de Hadith veroordeelt is de volgende; dit vers stelt namelijk dat de Koran "uiteengezet" is. Hiermee wordt een van de belangrijkste motivaties voor het handhaven van de Hadith ontkracht. Die is namelijk dat de Koran 'te moeilijk te begrijpen' is en 'vaag' en 'onduidelijk'. Daarom zou de Hadith nodig zijn om de Koran uit te leggen. De Koran is niet moeilijk of vaag volgens 6:114. De Koran is volledig en behoeft geen nadere uitleg; "En het woord van jouw Heer werd vervuld in waarheid en rechtvaardigheid" (6:115). Er wordt ook nergens verwezen naar een andere bron van wijsheid naast de Koran die gevolgd moet worden om een goede moslim te zijn. Als de Hadith zo belangrijk is voor de Islam, zou dat zeker in de Koran beaamd zijn.

Een voorbeeld dat goed illustreert hoe het handhaven van de Hadith in strijd is met de Koran is de rituele reiniging die verricht moet worden voordat de gelovige de Salaat (veelal vertaald met 'gebed') verricht. Deze rituele reiniging heet in de volksmond 'wudu'. De Koran schrijft het volgende voor met betrekking tot standaard-wudu in 5:6: "O jullie die geloven! Wanneer jullie je opstellen voor de Salaat, was dan jullie gezichten en handen tot aan de ellebogen en veeg jullie hoofden en voeten tot de enkels". Dit zijn de instructies van God tot wie de Salaat verricht moet worden volgens 108:2 "En verricht dan de Salaat tot uw Heer".

Volgens de Hadith is de standaard-wudu bovenstaande plus nog een hele set andere stappen, onder andere het wassen van de handen alleen, het spoelen van de mond en de neus, het wassen van de benen tot aan de knien en dat allemaal drie keer. Volgens de ene groep aanhangers van deze wudu is de Salaat niet geldig als de wudu niet op deze manier verricht wordt. Een andere groep stelt dat de Salaat dan minder 'punten' oplevert. In het gunstigste geval, het laatste, zou het betekenen dat God een gebrekkige wudu heeft geopenbaard in de "beste hadith"; "God heeft hierin de beste 'hadith' neergezonden" (39:23). Op het woord 'hadith' in de Koran zal ik later ingaan. Maar de Koran zou dus volgens de aanhangers van de Hadith gebrekkig zijn. Is dat geen ontkenning van 6:115?

Het woord 'hadith' zelf betekent vaak 'bericht'. Dit woord komt redelijk vaak in de Koran voor. In 7:185; "en in welke 'hadith' na deze zullen zij dan geloven?". In 12:111; " dit is geen verzonnen 'hadith', maar het is een bevestiging van wat er voordien al was en de uiteenzetting van alles en een leidraad en barmhartigheid voor mensen die geloven.". In 31:6; "En onder de mensen zijn er die de leegheid van de 'hadith' kopen om zonder kennis van Gods weg af te laten dwalen en er de spot mee te drijven". In 39:23; "God heeft hierin de beste 'hadith' neergezonden". In 45:6 "En in welke hadith na God en Zijn tekenen zullen zij dan geloven?". In 77:50 "En in welke 'hadith' dan die zullen zij geloven?". Dit lijkt niet bepaald op een machtiging van God om de Hadith te handhaven naast de Koran.

Hoe verantwoorden de aanhangers van de Hadith hun religie nog meer? Naast bovengenoemde misplaatste claim dat alles wat Mohammed zei een openbaring was gebaseerd op 53:3 en 53:4, stellen deze dwalende zielen dat de Koran hun praktijken juist gebiedt in de verschillende verzen waarin het volgende gebod staat: "Gehoorzaam God en gehoorzaam de boodschapper". Los van de implicaties die deze claim heeft op de monothestische boodschap van de Koran, negeren deze mensen de rest van de Koran en vaak de rest van dezelfde verzen die ze gebruiken om hun claims te verantwoorden. Enkele van deze verzen zijn de volgende: 5:92; "En gehoorzaam God en gehoorzaam de boodschapper en pas op! En als jullie je afkeren, weet dan dat Onze gezant alleen maar de plicht van de duidelijke verkondiging heeft." En 24:54; "Zeg: "Gehoorzaam God en gehoorzaam de gezant, maar als jullie je afkeren, dan is hij alleen maar verplicht tot dat waarmee hij belast is. En jullie zijn verplicht tot dat waarmee jullie belast zijn. En als jullie hem gehoorzamen dan laten jullie je de goede richting wijzen. De gezant heeft alleen maar de plicht van de duidelijke verkondiging.". En 64:12; "Gehoorzaam God en gehoorzaam de boodschapper, maar als jullie je afkeren, dan heeft Onze gezant alleen maar de plicht van de duidelijke verkondiging.". De laatste helften van bovenstaande verzen maken duidelijk dat de enige plicht die de boodschapper heeft de "duidelijke verkondiging" is.

Deze "duidelijke verkondiging" is de Koran zelf. Dit wordt bevestigd door 14:52; "Dit is een verkondiging voor de mensen, opdat zij erdoor gewaarschuwd worden, opdat zij weten dat Hij n god is en opdat de verstandigen zich laten manen.". Een boodschapper brengt een boodschap. In dit geval een boodschap van God. Als de boodschapper gehoorzaamd moet worden, dan betekent dat, dat de boodschap gehoorzaamd moet worden. Want we kunnen God niet direct gehoorzamen omdat Hij niet met ons spreekt. We kunnen Hem alleen gehoorzamen door Zijn boodschap na te leven. Zijn boodschap die Zijn boodschapper gebracht heeft.

----------


## zorro

Het handhaven van de Hadith als wetgevend naast de Koran is ook vanwege de structuur van de hadiths zelf een slechte zaak. Een hadith is uit twee delen opgebouwd; de 'isnad' en de 'matn'. De 'isnad' is de keten van overleveraars. Dus bijvoorbeeld "volgens A, zei B dat C zei . Dat Mohammed zei:". De 'matn' is het eigenlijke verhaal waarin Mohammed zogenaamd iets zegt, doet of stilzwijgend toestaat. Het is vooral de isnad die duidelijk maakt dat Hadith geen vorm van openbaring is. De isnad is een zogenaamde verantwoording voor het verhaal. Dus op autoriteit van de in de isnad genoemde personen is het verhaal authentiek. Waarom staat er dan geen isnad in de Koran die wel degelijk een openbaring is? De Koran begint met "In de naam van God, de Erbarmer, de Barmhartige". Een zogenaamde openbaring haar autoriteit verlenen via mensen riekt wel erg naar blasfemie.

15:9 "Wij hebben de vermaning neergezonden en Wij waken erover." Het enige wat aan Mohammed de profeet is geopenbaard is de Koran. De Koran is de vermaning. De vermaning wordt door God zelf beschermd. De Hadith wordt door de isnad 'beschermd'. Bukhari, samensteller van de sahih (correcte) Bukhari, de meest erkende hadith verzameling, verklaart zelf dat van zo'n 600.000 hadith die bij hem bekend waren toentertijd, hij er alleen 7.397 als authentiek zijnde kon betitelen. Een bewijs dat er verschrikkelijk veel leugens de ronde deden over Mohammed. Sterker nog, Abu Muslim, de pupil van Bukhari, verklaarde van die 600.000 hadiths die zijn mentor verzameld had een andere set authentiek. Dus degenen die hij niet had goedgekeurd maar zijn mentor wel waren leugens volgens hem. Hetzelfde geldt voor de verzamelingen van Abu Daoud en Tirmidhi. De isnad is dus geen garantie voor betrouwbaarheid. Als datgene wat in de Hadith staat ook een openbaring was, zou het zeker opgenomen zijn in de Koran. Waarom is dat niet gebeurd dan?

Omdat het meeste van wat er in de Hadith verkondigd wordt een leugen is. Aanhangers van de Hadith gebruiken graag een stuk van 59:7 " En wat de gezant jullie geeft, neemt dat, maar wat hij jullie ontzegt, blijf daarvan af. En vreest God, want God is streng in de afstraffing." Het gebruik van dit vers om de Hadith te verantwoorden is om meerdere redenen misplaatst. Ten eerste gaat dit vers over oorlogsbuit "Wat God aan Zijn gezant heeft gegeven als buit van het volk van de stadsgebieden, is voor God en Zijn boodschapper en voor de naaste familieleden en de wezen en de armen en de reiziger, opdat het niet alleen in omloop moge zijn tussen de rijken onder u. En wat de gezant jullie geeft, neemt dat, maar wat hij jullie ontzegt, blijf daarvan af. En vreest God, want God is streng in de afstraffing." Tweede punt is dat het niet uitmaakt of dit vers in ruimere zin genterpreteerd wordt of niet. Omdat datgene wat de gezant Mohammed ons gegeven heeft de Koran is en niets anders. We hebben al gezien dat de enige plicht die de boodschapper heeft de "duidelijke verkondiging" is. Hij heeft geen Soenna gebracht zoals de aanhangers ervan ons graag willen laten geloven. De meeste hadiths zijn niet authentiek en degenen die dat misschien wel zijn bevestigen alleen maar wat er in de Koran staat en zijn daarom nutteloos voor de zielenheil van de moslims.

De methode die gebruikt werd door Bukhari en anderen is niet geldig als methode om te achterhalen wat Mohammed daadwerkelijk gezegd of gedaan heeft om verschillende redenen. De verzamelaar is niet verplicht op te schrijven wat hij gehoord heeft zoals hij het gehoord heeft. Hij kan wat weglaten en niet aangeven wat hij weggelaten heeft. Ook kan er van alles verzonnen zijn door de verzamelaar of door de verteller of door beide. En de keten van overleveraars, de isnad, kan ook verzonnen zijn. Van vervalsing is vooral sprake bij teksten van dogmatische of juridische aard. Ook is het zo dat de verzamelaars hun teksten meer dan honderd jaar na de dood van Mohammed op schrift stelden. Tussen zijn dood en het ter schrift stellen was het verhaaltje bewaard gebleven als mondelinge overlevering. In die honderd jaar mondelinge overlevering kan er van alles toegevoegd of verwijderd zijn. Het waren overigens 'professionele' verhalenvertellers, qussas, waar de verzamelaars het meeste van hun verhaaltjes vandaan haalden. Dezen zagen het verhalen vertellen niet als wetenschap, maar als kunst, en hadden ook een soort van gemeenschappelijk repertoire. Hierdoor is het goed mogelijk dat eenzelfde verhaaltje met verschillende isnads in omloop kwam. Daarnaast was het voor veel qussas belangrijker een mooi verhaal af te leveren dan de waarheid te verkondigen. Ook worden er in de biografien allerlei wonderen aan Mohammed toegeschreven om zijn claim als profeet authenticiteit te verlenen in de trant van Jezus en Mozes. Het is een algemeen geaccepteerde waarheid dat veel van de tradities over Mohammed lang na zijn dood zijn verzameld en niet zozeer een reflectie van historische waarheden zijn, maar vooral een reflectie van politieke en polemische belangen van de 'sektarische' omgeving die ze gevormd heeft.

Ook het principe van het volgen van 'geleerden', want die stellen dat het volgen van de Hadith naast de Koran niet alleen gewenst, maar zelfs verplicht is, wordt ook in de Koran veroordeeld. Dit is in 9:31; "Zij namen hun schriftgeleerden en hun monniken tot heren in plaats van God en ook de Messias, zoon van Maria. En hun werd slechts bevolen n God te dienen. Er is geen god dan Hij. Hij zij geprezen, verheven als Hij is boven wat zij hem als metgezellen toevoegen." In dit vers worden misschien de Joden en Christenen aangesproken, maar velen die zich moslim noemen maken zich aan dezelfde zonde schuldig. In plaats van te zoeken naar wat er in de Koran staat met betrekking tot een specifieke kwestie, verkiezen zij het te volgen wat een 'schriftgeleerde' erover te zeggen heeft.

Het blind volgen van anderen wordt overigens ook veroordeeld in de Koran; "En accepteer niet dat waar je geen weet van hebt. Het gehoor, de zicht en het verstand, daar ben je zeker verantwoordelijk voor" (17:36) en "En het voorbeeld van de ongelovigen is als iemand die niets anders napraat dan wat hij hoort van geroep en geschreeuw" (2:171). De Koran pleit juist tegen het blind volgen en benadrukt het denkproces. Omdat dat de enige manier is om tot een goed begrip te komen van de Koran. "Als Wij deze Koran hadden geopenbaard aan een berg, had je hem gezien nederig en verbrokkeld, uit nederigheid voor God. En deze voorbeelden geven Wij de mensen zodat zij nadenken" (59:21).

En hoe zit het met verzen zoals 2:136 "Zeg: "Wij geloven in God en in hetgeen ons is geopenbaard en in hetgeen tot Abraham, Ismal, Is'aak, Jacob en de stammen werd nedergezonden en in hetgeen aan Mozes en Jezus werd gegeven en in hetgeen aan alle andere profeten werd gegeven door hun Heer. Wij maken geen onderscheid tussen hen en aan Hem onderwerpen wij ons."" De Hadith stelt dat moslims allerlei dingen moeten doen zoals Mohammed de profeet ze zogenaamd gedaan had. Wordt hier geen onderscheid tussen profeten gemaakt? Hetzelfde geldt voor zaken zoals de Shahada (Getuigenis) en de Tahiya (Begroeting). Deze zaken zal ik, als God het wil, in een ander artikel nader bespreken, maar wordt ook hier geen onderscheid tussen profeten gemaakt? Voor wie is deze religie eigenlijk? Wie wordt er vereerd?

Concluderend stel ik dat het handhaven van de Hadith naast de Koran, in strijd is met diezelfde Koran omdat het een vorm van 'shirk' is. Want er word een andere rechter dan God genomen (6:114). Ook wordt 6:115 ermee ontkend. Shirk is het stellen van andere goden naast God en is de ergste zonde. Daarnaast wordt de Hadith meerdere malen bij naam genoemd en veroordeeld. Het handhaven van de Hadith is ook niet het in de praktijk brengen van het gebod; "gehoorzaam God en de boodschapper", omdat het gehoorzamen van God en de boodschapper niet twee verschillende dingen zijn. Andere vormen van shirk in het volgen van Hadith; de isnad die de aan Mohammed toegeschreven wetgevende autoriteit via mensen verantwoordt, en het volgen van 'schriftgeleerden' die de Hadith propageren. Ook wordt het duidelijke gebod geen onderscheid tussen gezanten van God te maken overtreden. Om een goede moslim te zijn is het van essentieel belang dat alleen datgene wat door God is gelegitimeerd als religieuze leidraad wordt genomen. De Hadith is niet door God gelegitimeerd, de Koran wel. 


Copyright  2001 Werkgroep Islamitische Bewustwording Nederland. Alle rechten voorbehouden.

----------


## Joesoef

:duim:  Up!

----------


## Goudvisje4

Salaam Aleik Zorro,

Je hebt me diep aan het denken gebracht. Volgens mij heb je helemaal gelijk. Ik ga nu kritischer de Koran lezen.
Inderdaad, wie zegt dat alle hadiths juist zijn als ze pas na 100 jaar op schrift zijn gezet. 

Ik hoop dat je meer onderwerpen gaat bespreken.

Goudvisje  :strik:

----------


## Medea-Sefieroth

De teksten van zorro komen uit http://www.monotheist.nl/ en dat is een walgelijke koranietensite dat beheerd wordt door Joden! En weet je ook waarom? De christenen en joden zijn zo afgunstig op de soenna[hadith] van de Profeet vzhm omdat het heel nauwkeurig overgeleverd is en dit in tegenstelling met ''hun soenna van Mozes en Jezus'' vrede zij met hen. Ze hebben nergens fouten in gevonden zowel niet in de Koran en ook niet in de hadith! En dit gedurende duizenden jaren en wat proberen ze nu te doen om hun ''doel'' te bereiken?========Fitna[verdeeldheid] veroorzaken onder de moslims zodat de moslimeenheid verdeeld wordt met behulp van teksten dat ''enkel de koran'' als legitieme wet geldt!!!!!!! En het toppunt is dat sommige moslims geen sterke imaan[geloof] hebben en in hun val trappen. Moge Allah swt de verdwaalde ''moslims''[koranieten] terug op het Rechte pad leiden.amien!

----------


## Medea-Sefieroth

De dwalende sekte van al-Qur'aaniyyin[koranieten] 
Vraag: Er bestaat een afwijkende groep mensen die claimen dat ze alleen de Quran volgen, en niet de Sunnah van de Heilige Profeet (SAW). Voorzie ons alstublieft van het bewijs dat zij op de verkeerde weg zitten, zodat wij hen dawah kunnen geven, Inshaa Allah. 

Antwoord:

Alle lof zij Allah 

Enkele mensen zijn gekomen met de claim dat de Sunnah geen bron van wetgeving is. Zij noemen zichzelf "Al-Qur'aaniyyin" en zij zeggen dat we de Quran hebben, dus we pakken datgene wat volgens de Quran halaal is en wat de Quran verbiedt dat vatten we als haraam op. De Sunnah, haar hun eigen zeggen, is vol met verzonnen ahadith, die onrechtvaardig zijn toegekend aan de Boodschapper van Allah (Vrede en zegeningen van Allah zij met hem). Zij zijn de opvolgers van mensen over wie de Profeet (Vrede en zegeningen van Allah zij met hem) heeft gezegd; 

"Binnenkort zal er een tijd komen waarin een man achterover zal leunen op zijn bank, terwijl hij een hadith van mij vertelt, en hij zal zeggen "Tussen ons ligt het Boek van Allah; Wat de Quran als halaal verklaard accepteren we als halaal, en wat de Quran haram verklaard accepteren we als haraam" Maar luister! Wat de Boodschapper van Allah verbiedt is zoals hetgene wat Allah verbiedt!" (Al-Fath al-Kabir, 3/438. Al-Tirmidhi heeft dit overgeleverd met een iets andere bewoording, en classificeerde dit als een hassan sahih. Zie Sunan al-Tirmidhi bi Sharh Ibn al-Arabi, al-Saawi edn., 10/132). 

De naam al-Quraniyyin past deze mensen niet, want de Quran vertelt ons, in bijna honderd (!) ayaahs om de Profeet Vrede en zegeningen van Allah zij met hem) te gehoorzamen. Gehoorzaamheid aan de Boodschapper, wordt beschouwd in de Quran als een onderdeel van de gehoorzaamheid aan Allah, Moge Hij SWT verheerlijkt worden; 

"Degene die de Boodschapper gehoorzaam, heeft zeker Allah gehoorzaamhaamd. Maar degene die zich afwend, Wij hebben jou (O Muhammad) niet als een waker over hen gezonden" (An-Nisa, 4:80 vertaling v/d beteknis) 

De Quran, die zij zeggen te volgen, ontkent het geloof van degene die weigert de Boodschapper (Vrede en zegeningen van Allah zij met hem) te gehoorzamen, en die zijn beslissingen niet accepteert; 

"Maar nee, bij jouw Heer, zij zijn geen gelovigen, totdat zij jou (O Muhammad) laten besluiten in al hun meningsverschillen, en geen verzet bieden tegen jouw besluiten, die ze met volle overgave accepteren" (Vertaling van an-Nisa, 4:65) 

Hun claim dat de Sunnah is "besmet" met verzonnen ahadith is niet geldig, omdat de geleerden van deze Oemmah grote zorgvuldigheid hanteerden om de Sunnah te zuiveren van extrene invloeden. Als er enige twijfel bestond over een overleveraar van ahadith, of als er de kleinste mogelijkheid was dat er iets vergeten was, dan was dit genoeg om de hadith te verwerpen. Zelf de vijanden van deze Ummah hebben verklaard dat geen enkele andere natie zoveel aandacht heeft besteed aan het onderzoeken van zijn geschiedschrijvers, vooral in het geval van de Boodschapper van Allah (Vrede en zegeningen van Allah zij met hem). 

Om te weten of het verplicht is om een hadith te volgen of niet, moet men slechts weten of de hadith Sahih is of niet. De Profeet (Vrede en zegeningen van Allah zij met hem) was vaak tevreden met slechts 1 metgezel als het ging om het overbrengen van boodschappen aan anderen, wat bewijst dat de hadith die overgelverd wordt door een betrouwbaar persoon gevolgd moet worden. 

Bovendien, willen we van deze mensen weten: Waar zijn de ayaat die ons vertellen hoe we moeten bidden, of die ons vertellen dat er vijf dagelijks verplichte gebeden zijn, of die ons vertellen over nisaab met betrekking tot verschillende soorten welvaart voor de zakaah, of over de details van het verrichten van Hajj, en andere zaken die we alleen in de Sunnah vinden? (Bron; Al-Mawsooah al-Fiqhiyyah, 1/44) 

Cyber Imam, Het team van al-Islaam.com

 :vlammen:

----------


## Joesoef

Heb jij ook een link naar een internet site waar mensen zitten die zich koranieten noemen. Of een boek titel, moskee, telefoonnummer of wat dan ook?


Zal je niet lukken. De naam Koranieten is namelijk bedacht door de mannen met baard. En die zijn goed in het rondvertellen van verhaaltjes.

----------


## Medea-Sefieroth

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Heb jij ook een link naar een internet site waar mensen zitten die zich koranieten noemen. Of een boek titel, moskee, telefoonnummer of wat dan ook?
> 
> 
> Zal je niet lukken. De naam Koranieten is namelijk bedacht door de mannen met baard. En die zijn goed in het rondvertellen van verhaaltjes.*




Ook de Profeet Mohamed droeg een baard!

----------


## Goudvisje4

assalaam Medea,

Hoe weet jij dat die site beheerd wordt door Joden?
Ik moet zeggen dat ik een beetje in de war begin te raken. Nu juist ik in de Ramadan mijn weg in de Islam probeer te vinden.

Goudvisje4

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Medea-Sefieroth_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Ook de Profeet Mohamed droeg een baard!*



Geef antwoord op mijn simpele vraag :

Heb jij ook een link naar een internet site waar mensen zitten die zich koranieten noemen. Of een boek titel, moskee, telefoonnummer of wat dan ook?


Zal je niet lukken. De naam Koranieten is namelijk bedacht door de mannen met baard. En die zijn goed in het rondvertellen van verhaaltjes.

----------


## Medea-Sefieroth

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *
> 
> 
> Geef antwoord op mijn simpele vraag :
> 
> Heb jij ook een link naar een internet site waar mensen zitten die zich koranieten noemen. Of een boek titel, moskee, telefoonnummer of wat dan ook?
> 
> 
> Zal je niet lukken. De naam Koranieten is namelijk bedacht door de mannen met baard. En die zijn goed in het rondvertellen van verhaaltjes.*




oh jawel! de koranietenvereniging bestaat degelijk! Ik heb het speciaal voor jou opgezocht! al jama'a d' al qorany'in

Postadres:
Postbus 56683
1040 AR Amsterdam

E-mail:
[email protected]

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Medea-Sefieroth_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> oh jawel! de koranietenvereniging bestaat degelijk! Ik heb het speciaal voor jou opgezocht! al jama'a d' al qorany'in
> 
> Postadres:
> Postbus 56683
> ...


Zeker blond?

Mijn vraag blijft waar is de sekte die zich koranieten noemt. Niemand maar dan ook niemand noemt zich koraniet.  1000 voor degene die mij de groep aanduid die zich koraniet noemt.


Nogmaals,

De naam koranieten is uit de duim gezogen door een paar baardmannen. Anders niet.

----------


## hombre

assalaam Medea,

Hoe weet jij dat die site beheerd wordt door Joden?
Ik moet zeggen dat ik een beetje in de war begin te raken. Nu juist ik in de Ramadan mijn weg in de Islam probeer te vinden.

Goudvisje4

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
hoi goudvisje,
dat de site niet beheerd wordt door vrome moslims (zoals zij dit beweren op de site) wil ik laten zien aan de hand van een stuk dat zij op deze site hebben gezet:

"Vers 4:34 van de Koran beveelt gelovigen om hun vrouwen te slaan; dus de Islam is een door mannen gedomineerde religie." Velen van ons hebben dergelijke kritiek van Christenen, athesten, agnostici en anderen gehoord. Persoonlijk, iedere keer dat ik 4:34 las, kreeg ik het gevoel dat er iets mis zat. Hoe kan God, de Meest Wijze, ons opdragen onze vrouwen te slaan? Wat voor oplossing is dat?''

ook zeggen zij:
Wat betreft die vrouwen waarvan u ontrouw en slecht gedrag vreest, herinner hen (eerst), (vervolgens) weiger het bed met hen te delen, (en als laatste) sla ze (lichtjes)...") 


dit is wat er werkelijk staat in vers 4:34 van de Heilige Koran:

Mannen zijn voogden over de vrouwen omdat Allah de enen boven de anderen heeft doen uitmunten en omdat zij van hun rijkdommen besteden. Deugdzame vrouwen zijn dus zij, die gehoorzaam zijn en heimelijk bewaren, hetgeen Allah onder haar hoede heeft gesteld. En degenen, van wie gij ongehoorzaamheid vreest, wijst haar terecht en laat haar in haar bedden alleen en tuchtigt haar. Als zij u dan daarna gehoorzamen, zoekt geen weg tegen haar. Waarlijk, Allah is Verheven, Groot. (4:34)

Zoals je zelf ook kunt lezen staat er niets in over slaan, slechts over tuchtigen. En dat is op verschillende manieren te interpreteren.

Ik hoop dat je twijfels nu een beetje zijn afgenomen.

wa 3aleikom asalaam

----------


## 11-09

> _Geplaatst door hombre_ 
> *
> dit is wat er werkelijk staat in vers 4:34 van de Heilige Koran:
> 
> Mannen zijn voogden over de vrouwen omdat Allah de enen boven de anderen heeft doen uitmunten en omdat zij van hun rijkdommen besteden. Deugdzame vrouwen zijn dus zij, die gehoorzaam zijn en heimelijk bewaren, hetgeen Allah onder haar hoede heeft gesteld. En degenen, van wie gij ongehoorzaamheid vreest, wijst haar terecht en laat haar in haar bedden alleen en tuchtigt haar. Als zij u dan daarna gehoorzamen, zoekt geen weg tegen haar. Waarlijk, Allah is Verheven, Groot. (4:34)
> 
> Zoals je zelf ook kunt lezen staat er niets in over slaan, slechts over tuchtigen. En dat is op verschillende manieren te interpreteren.
> 
> Ik hoop dat je twijfels nu een beetje zijn afgenomen.
> ...


Ah haji!!!

Degene die de koran JUIST kan vertalen bestaat niet.
Degene die de koran precies begrijpt bestaat niet  :cola:   :cola:   :zweep:   :regie:   :rotpc:

----------


## 11-09

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *
> 
> Op het risico af om als vervelend over te komen want ik kom er steeds weer op terug: houdt het begrip "tuchtigen" een standsverschil in zoals dat bijvoorbeeld ook tussen ouders en kinderen bestaat? Het woord voogd geeft dat wel aan.
> Voor mij mag er van alles in de Koran staan, zolang het evenwicht tussen man en vrouw maar bewaard blijft. Dus zou ik graag een vers in de Koran willen aantreffen dat erop neer komt dat bij voortdurend wangedrag van de man de vrouw ook het recht krijgt om hem op haar beurt te tuchtigen.
> 
> In Nederland doet de vrouw dat bijvoorbeeld door zich met een deegroller in de hand achter de voordeur op te stellen om manlief, die straalbezopen en veel te laat terug komt uit de kroeg, met een paar ferme meppen op de voordelen van correct gedrag te wijzen.
> 
> Evenwicht, mijne dames en heren! Dat mis ik bij jullie wel eens een beetje.
> ...


Je kan natuurlijk alles negatief opvatten.

In de tijd van Mohamed (vzmh) bestond er geen emancipatie of iets dergelijks, sterker nog: vrouwen hadden tot sinds kort helemaal geen rechten?! deze openbaringen waren er juist voor bedoeld om vrouwen te beschermen tegen het barbaarse geweld van de mannen jegens hun vrouwen.

Dat er 1400 jaar later mensen zijn, die de teksten van de koran in twijfel trekken, komt door het feit dat mensen niet verder kijken dan hun neus lang is.

Waneer je neutraal de islam bestudeert, kom je erachter dat de islam een zeer rechtvaardige godsdienst is.



 :rotpc:   :regie:   :rotpc:

----------


## hombre

> Degene die de koran JUIST kan vertalen bestaat niet.


 


> Degene die de koran precies begrijpt bestaat niet


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Luister,

Ik zeg ook niet dat ik de koran juist kan vertalen. Ik heb het stukje vers dat ik heb opgezet van het internet gehaald (van hun site nota bene!!!!). 
De vraag is dan alleen: waarom verdraaien ze zinnen die in de Heilige Koran staan? 
Een praktiserend moslim zou het nooit in zijn hoofd halen de Koran aan te passen.
Het lijkt mij een duidelijke zaak dat deze site is opgezet door een aantal mensen die de moslims op een verkeerd spoor willen brengen.
Breng maar een bezoek zou ik zeggen, dan zul je zelf wel zien wat ik bedoel: www.monotheist.nl

wa 3aleikum asalaam

----------


## 11-09

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *
> 
> Hoe letterlijk moet je de tekst uit de Koran nemen, is mijn vraag?
> 
> Ed
> 
> P.S. Neem mij al deze vraagtekens niet kwalijk.*


De Islam is heel simpel:

Kom de vijf geboden na.
Doe niemand kwaad. (stelen, roddelen)
Doe jezelf geen kwaad. (drinken, varkensvlees etc.)

P.S.

Waarom moet ik jou dat kwalijk nemen? Er is immers maar een Alwetende.

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door 11-09_ 
> *
> 
> De Islam is heel simpel:
> 
> Kom de vijf geboden na.
> Doe niemand kwaad. (stelen, roddelen)
> Doe jezelf geen kwaad. (drinken, varkensvlees etc.)
> 
> ...



5 zuilen zul je bedoelen blondje. En een goede moslim kent maar 3 zuilen......

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 5 zuilen zul je bedoelen blondje. En een goede moslim kent maar 3 zuilen......*


Welke Jussef ? Bepaal jij nu ookal wie goed of slecht is.....? Lees de topic hoe je moet bidden maar, blondje.....Kijken of je 'n vent bent....reageer maar en ja die montheisten site is diep triest..........  :grote grijns:

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door EdV_ 
> *
>  
> Op het risico af om als vervelend over te komen want ik kom er steeds weer op terug: houdt het begrip "tuchtigen" een standsverschil in zoals dat bijvoorbeeld ook tussen ouders en kinderen bestaat? Het woord voogd geeft dat wel aan.
> Voor mij mag er van alles in de Koran staan, zolang het evenwicht tussen man en vrouw maar bewaard blijft. Dus zou ik graag een vers in de Koran willen aantreffen dat erop neer komt dat bij voortdurend wangedrag van de man de vrouw ook het recht krijgt om hem op haar beurt te tuchtigen.
> 
> In Nederland doet de vrouw dat bijvoorbeeld door zich met een deegroller in de hand achter de voordeur op te stellen om manlief, die straalbezopen en veel te laat terug komt uit de kroeg, met een paar ferme meppen op de voordelen van correct gedrag te wijzen.
> 
> Evenwicht, mijne dames en heren! Dat mis ik bij jullie wel eens een beetje.
> ...


Ik bij jou ook Ed !

Het is een stappenplan, eerst vermanen ( bij ongehoorzaamheid aan Allah swt !!!!!! Niet als ze bv. graag spinazie eet...). Dan ontzeggen van het echtelijk bed en dan pas tuchtigen......

Als je dit leest dan zie je dat dit duidelijk een stappenplan is...Niet gelijk slaan etc. Eerst het goede gebieden, een kans geven tot nadenken ( bij de vrouw ) cq. afkoelen ( van de man )en dan pas " tuchtigen" ( LICHT tikje geven, hier zijn alle geleerden het over eens ).Dit is om te beschermen en om de mens een gedragsrichtlijn te geven.

Verder:

-De profeet asws verbood om de vrouwen in het gezicht te slaan
-uit te schelden
-heeft nooit 1 van zijn vrouwen geslagen.

Slecht he die sunna......

Jou vergelijking klopt op meerdere vlakken niet omdat:

-de vrouw gelijk slaat bij de fout; niet eerst de 3 stappen doet.
-in de islam de vrouw niet zo geslagen mag worden ( met een hard voorwerp ).
-dit fictief is, helaas komt vrouwen mishandeling in grote mate voor binnen realties.......in Nederland !!!!

Dus evenwicht tussen hetgeen je beweerd en hetgeen je bekritisseerd. Jou vraag ga ik stellen, of de vrouw dat recht ook heeft.....

Persoonlijk hou ik het bij de sunna.  :tong uitsteken:   :tong uitsteken:

----------


## 11-09

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 5 zuilen zul je bedoelen blondje. En een goede moslim kent maar 3 zuilen......*


1. Sahada. (verplicht/ GEBOD)
2. Bbidden. (verplicht/ GEBOD)
3. Vasten. (verplicht/ GEBOD)
4. Zakaat. (verplicht/ GEBOD)
5. El haij. (verplicht/GEBOD)

WOORDENBOEK: 
Gebod< Bevel,plicht etc.
Plicht< Wat van iemand geijst wordt door enig gezag.

Meervoud van gedod = ...??????????????????.......GEBODEN.

 :cola:   :regie:   :regie:   :boer:

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door 11-09_ 
> *1. Sahada. (verplicht/ GEBOD)
> 2. Bbidden. (verplicht/ GEBOD)
> 3. Vasten. (verplicht/ GEBOD)
> 4. Zakaat. (verplicht/ GEBOD)
> 5. El haij. (verplicht/GEBOD)
> 
> WOORDENBOEK: 
> Gebod< Bevel,plicht etc.
> ...



1- God bestaat
2- Er is n God
3- Er is leven na de dood

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *1- God bestaat
> 2- Er is n God
> 3- Er is leven na de dood*


In jouw geval:

Ramadan
Gebed
Zakat ?

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *In jouw geval:
> 
> Ramadan
> Gebed
> Zakat ?*


Ja wat is daar mee? Omdat het niet in de zuilen voorkomt wil het nog niet zeggen dat het niet hoeft of mag.....

----------


## 11-09

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *1- God bestaat
> 2- Er is n God
> 3- Er is leven na de dood*



Drink je soms teveel van dat spul, waar die beste man reclame voor maakt, want dit slaat natuurlijk nergens op.

1. God bestaat. (Dus??.... Dit geloven, de moslims, de joden , de christenen, de hindoes en ik weet niet hoeveel sekte's)
2. Er is 1 god. ( Als er 1 god is dan houd dat in, dat god bestaat, dus "zuil 1" is in princiepe overbodig.)
3. Er is leven na de dood. ( Is er ook koffie na de dood?)

Waar het omgaat is dat je leeft volgens bepaalde regels, die JOU en ANDEREN absoluut niet schaadt.


P.S. Je vraagt steeds of iemand blond is ?????

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door 11-09_ 
> *Drink je soms teveel van dat spul, waar die beste man reclame voor maakt, want dit slaat natuurlijk nergens op.
> 
> 1. God bestaat. (Dus??.... Dit geloven, de moslims, de joden , de christenen, de hindoes en ik weet niet hoeveel sekte's)
> 2. Er is 1 god. ( Als er 1 god is dan houd dat in, dat god bestaat, dus "zuil 1" is in princiepe overbodig.)
> 3. Er is leven na de dood. ( Is er ook koffie na de dood?)
> 
> Waar het omgaat is dat je leeft volgens bepaalde regels, die JOU en ANDEREN absoluut niet schaadt.
> 
> ...



Leven volgens bepaalde regels....

Is daar dan een zuil voor nodig? Laat ik denken dat gezond verstand ook handig kan zijn....

Regels die jezelf en een ander niet kan schaden, dus ook het verijken van U235 is terug te vinden in hadiths?

----------


## 11-09

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Leven volgens bepaalde regels....
> 
> Is daar dan een zuil voor nodig? Laat ik denken dat gezond verstand ook handig kan zijn....
> 
> Wat was er eerder : De kip of het ei?
> Deze vraag verklaart dat "gezond versand "niet altijd vanzelfsprekend is.
> Mensen hebben nou eenmaal een voorbeeld nodig, dat begint al op jonge leeftijd, (ik weet niet of het begrip" socialisatie van de mens" je wat zegt,zoniet zoek het op.) 
> 
> Regels die jezelf en een ander niet kan schaden, dus ook het verijken van U235 is terug te vinden in hadiths?*


u235????????? waar staat dat voor?

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door 11-09_ 
> *u235????????? waar staat dat voor?*



He Einstein,

Wel wat beter opleeten hoor in de schoolbanken.  :melig:

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *He Einstein,
> 
> Wel wat beter opleeten hoor in de schoolbanken. *


opletten ?  :engel:   :knipoog:

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *opletten ?  *



Och, je hebt dus een voldoende voor Nederlands. Maar wat had je voor natuurkunde?

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Och, je hebt dus een voldoende voor Nederlands. Maar wat had je voor natuurkunde?*


hihihihi, weet je al hoe je moet bidden ? Vraag Edje maar.....  :melig2:   :melig2:  Toedeloe....brownnoser  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## Joesoef

> _Geplaatst door Ridouan_ 
> *hihihihi, weet je al hoe je moet bidden ? Vraag Edje maar.....   Toedeloe....brownnoser *



Pas maar goed op tijdens de salaat wie er achter je staat Ridouanetje........  :tong uitsteken: .

----------


## Ridouan

> _Geplaatst door Joesoef_ 
> *Pas maar goed op tijdens de salaat wie er achter je staat Ridouanetje........ .*


*******
Waar het hart van vol zit loopt de mond van over...........

----------


## Aicha19

Salaam

Eerlijk gezegd; ik heb de hele tekst niet gelezen maar de titel zegt genoeg, als jij zegt dat hadiths zijn niet in overeenkomst zijn met de koran, ben je een kafir. Dat rare volk, sjieten, redeneren ook zo...ze zijn niet goed wijs....

Als iemand als goede moslim wil leven moeten ze zich aan de Koran houden, en als iemand via de Soenna leeft is het helemaal al Hamdoulillah, onze profeet Mohammed (saw) leefde op een manier hoe het aan hem was opgedragen via Allah ....en dat hebben zijn vrienden,vrouwen enz. zoals Aicha (saw). Boukhari(saw) enz. allemaal overgeleverd....Je hebt verschillende soorten overleveringen, er zitten er ook tussen waar over 'getwijfeld'of ze echt zijn, door de geleerden.Die hadiths hebben dan ook een andere naam. Er gaat bv een hadith rond over de duivel, het heet ook het verhaal van de duivel (over dat ie aanklopte aan de deur enz. misschien kennen sommige m wel), en dat is er ook zo een die niet klopt. Allahoe alem.
Maar in elk geval, een moslim die in de Koran geloofd geloofd ook in de Hadiths.

Wa salaam Aicha

----------


## Aicha19

Trouwens het kan best wel kloppen dat het weer zo'n site is gemaakt door Joden, helaas zijn er al meerdere ....Ik ga het laten nakijken door een aantal mensen die ik ken die daar veel kennis van hebben inshAllah.

----------


## Aicha19

(....)Verder komt er meerdere malen een gebod in de koran dat we de profeet moeten gehoorzamen. 5.92 En gehoorzaamt Allah en gehoorzaamt de boodschapper en weest op uw hoede. Maar indien gij u afwendt, weet dan, dat op Onze boodschapper slechts het duidelijk verkondigen rust. 


De koran is geopenbaard aan de profeet en is ook uitgelegd aan de profeet : 

75:16. Beweeg uw tong er niet mede om deze (woorden) haastig (opte nemen!) 
17. Het verzamelen en het verkondigen er van rust op Ons. 
18. Wanneer Wij dus (de Openbaring) verkondigd hebben volg dan de verkondiging. 
19. Daarna rust de verklaring er van op Ons. 

En in soerra en-nissa' 
......En Allah heeft u het Boek en de Wijsheid nedergezonden en heeft u in hetgeen gij niet wist, onderwezen en Allah's genade aan u is groot. 

Verder spreekt de profeet ook met het woord van Allah, het zijn dus niet woorden die hij van zichzelf uitspreekt maar net als de koran ook een openbaring: 

53:3. Noch spreekt hij naar eigen begeerte. 
4. Het is slechts de Openbaring die wordt nedergezonden. 

Het is Allah die zijn openbaring beschermt : 

9. Voorwaar, Wij hebben deze vermaning nedergezonden en voorzeker Wij zullen er de Waker over zijn.

----------

